# 120 Watt Commander Foggers, $39.99 on Ebay



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

*1200 Watt Commander Foggers, $39.99 on Ebay*

Noticed someone selling the commander 1200 watt foggers on ebay for $39.99. You can use "commander, fog -jeep" for your search.

I am not associated with the seller, just thought it was a good deal.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

don't forget to notice the $20 shipping cost.

I got mine on ebay for 19.99 buy it now, $14 shipping... which is dramatically lower all of the others except for the ones Vlad had. the USPS postage label says it cost them about $12 to ship it. It does appear to be a bit cheeper than the buy-it-now commanders on there though.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm locking this until Z makes a call on it. There was something similar a few days ago and he locked it. Although this doesn't have the links, I think it falls under the same circumstances.


----------

